# How to treat mange at home



## performanceknls

You can treat mange from home and here are a few ways to do it. for dosages pm me or post in the thread

You need to get some ivermectin from a feed store it will look like this or it could be another brand. It will range in price from 23-50 dollars depending on where you get it from. Because of the laws in the us the vets can only tell you to use it orally once a week. Studies have been done and in other countries it is given daily for 2-3 weeks. I have had success with advice from my vet off the books with using it every other day for 3 weeks. The dosage is 1/10 cc per 10lbs of body weight, if you can not calculate it by yourself then post her weight and I or someone else can do it for you. everything you need including syringes will be sold at the feed store or you can order them at lambert. It tastes horrible so I mix it with a little wet food and give it orally. It burns if you do it subQ so it is easiest to give it orally. 

Ivermectin Injectable, 50 ml - Wormer's - Lambert Vet Supply

Because your dog is so bad you need to also dip your dog
You should dip your dog in prolate 
Prolate, 1 qt - Insecticides - Lambert Vet Supply

Prolate = topical insecticide for livestock 

You can purchase at Prolate®/Lintox®-HD from Lambert Vet Supply 

It is 1 ounce of Prolate to 1 gallon of water. 
Put into a spray bottle to spray on body
Use a sponge to put around eyes, nose, mouth and private area. 

3 x a day for 2 weeks
2 x aday for 1 week
1 x aday for 1 week 

You then simply spray down your dogs being careful not to get it in the eyes or mouth of you or your dog. You can also use the spray as a kennel spray to eliminate all mites located in the kennels, dog runs, dog houses, or other sleeping areas. Not to mention also you house if the dog is in the house 

The Prolate dip/spray works wonders on sarcoptic mites, ear mites, lice, and even ticks

Then your dog should be on antibiotics because of the skin infection that is going on from scratching. You should put her on Cephalexin you can get it without a prescription it is called fish flex. It is the exact same medication just bottled for fish use, it really is a scam who they do that!
You will give her 1 pill 2x a day and I would do it for 14 days because she is so bad. How much does she weigh again? I need to make sure the dosage is right but get the 250 mg pills they are cheaper and good to keep on hand anyway.
Fish Flex, 250 mg Cephalexin x 100 Capsules, Non-prescription - Non Prescription - Lambert Vet Supply

Next for her itching you can help her by giving her Benadryl. You will give her 1-2mg per 1 pound of body weight. The pills you buy at the store are normally 25mg pills so if she weighs 40 lbs you can give her 50mg which is two pills. You can give this 2 times a day and the reason it helps is because the body releases histamines into the system when they scratch the skin like that. ( It is more technical than that but you get the point) Benadryl helps with the itching for Mange while they are going threw the healing process. 

Mange is an immune system issues so you need to build the immune system back up so do not give her anything like steroids or vaccines while she is recovering. Those will weaken her immune system and make recover longer.

I have cured many dogs with mange and some as bad as your girl, it just takes time and you have to be dedicated to the treatment. In about 2 weeks you should see some improvement and in 4 week the improvement will be really noticeable but it takes time and you can't skip a treatment. good luck and let us know if you need more help.
ps you can buy all this at one place and save your self hundred of dollars vs letting the vet treat but if at anytime you think the vet needs to see your dog then take them. Follow the dosages carefully and you should be fine.


----------



## Sadie

This need's to be a sticky! I am making it so LOL


----------



## Sadie

Well darn it's already a sticky! HAHAHAHA


----------



## performanceknls

This keeps coming up and something I have been meaning to put as a sticky. I just kept forgetting till today! lol


----------



## performanceknls

here is a great website that talks about Sarcoptic mange and there are several treatments that work well and you can do from home.

Sarcoptic Mange


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Is this thread only meant to treat Sarcoptic mange? It doesn't specify the type of mange.


----------



## Sadie

That's because they are all treated the same .. With some cases when med's fail to work then then Dip's are used in alteration with antibiotics. Ivermectin is the first line of treatment for mange(regardless of what form) doses will very based on age and weight and severity. Sometimes after antibiotics and ivermectin have failed a potent dip like amitraz may be used to give the dogs body a rest from the antibiotics/ivermectin.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Sadie said:


> That's because they are all treated the same .. With some cases when med's fail to work then then Dip's are used in alteration with antibiotics. Ivermectin is the first line of treatment for mange(regardless of what form) doses will very based on age and weight and severity. Sometimes after antibiotics and ivermectin have failed a potent dip like amitraz may be used to give the dogs body a rest from the antibiotics/ivermectin.


Good to know, thanks Sadie.....I have been talking to PK about Bella because she has a bit of demodectic around her head, ears and eyes. Apparently when they have a heat cycle it can break down there immune system. I have never dealt with it before, EVER! So this is new to me. I have seen dogs with it but never had an issues with my dogs over the many years of owning dogs. First time for everything. I ordered some nustock and special shampoo so hopefully it won't get out of control.


----------



## Sadie

Yes it can also be brought on by stress as well heat's can cause stress due to hormonal changes/immune system weakening. Usually the demodex can be easily managed with ivermectin and antibiotics if their is a secondary infection from the itching but the dog will eventually grow out of it as their immune system strengthens. A really good shampoo to use is pyoben it's used as a deep follicular flushing shampoo and it's very effective at helping rid mange when used alongside Ivermectin or a dip like amitraz. I have it just incase it's good stuff.

Pyoben Shampoo Veterinary Information from Drugs.com


----------



## performanceknls

Thanks Tara for posting I have been gone all day and yes this is for all types of mange both Sarcoptic and Demodex.

I use to only use the amitraz dip and I had to get a prescription for it and it is pretty gnarly stuff. After talking to Deb she said that she uses the prolate and it is over the counter. I used it on the last few rescues that had both types of mange and it worked just as good if not better than Amitraz. It is cheaper and I do not need a prescription and one bottle will last me many rescues. So if I need to get to the point I have to dip then that stuff is great but with Bella try the Nustock since she just has it in a few areas. I really only dip for Sarcoptic mange or when they have the Demodex all over the body.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

performanceknls said:


> Thanks Tara for posting I have been gone all day and yes this is for all types of mange both Sarcoptic and Demodex.
> 
> I use to only use the amitraz dip and I had to get a prescription for it and it is pretty gnarly stuff. After talking to Deb she said that she uses the prolate and it is over the counter. I used it on the last few rescues that had both types of mange and it worked just as good if not better than Amitraz. It is cheaper and I do not need a prescription and one bottle will last me many rescues. So if I need to get to the point I have to dip then that stuff is great but with Bella try the Nustock since she just has it in a few areas. I really only dip for Sarcoptic mange or when they have the Demodex all over the body.


Sounds good! Thanks again Lisa  Can I use nustock on me to?? I have been itchy all day after all this mange talk Ewwww!! lol!


----------



## Sadie

Yeah the amitraz is the last resort it's potent stuff usually the ivermectin will work and most vets now aday's will prescribe amitraz only if the ivermectin doesn't work. Nustock should be fine for localized spots. If it starts to spread then do lisas plan posted here.


----------



## dominic

Very well said... I just wanted to mention a report I put together for free that anyone can have by visiting the link in my signature...

I go into more detail about how I treated my dog and what did or did'nt work... 

I have experienced mange in my past 4 dogs...Its treatable..


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

dominic said:


> Very well said... I just wanted to mention a report I put together for free that anyone can have by visiting the link in my signature...
> 
> I go into more detail about how I treated my dog and what did or did'nt work...
> 
> I have experienced mange in my past 4 dogs...Its treatable..


I was interested to see your website info but your links don't work :flush:


----------



## kydphoenix

here in san antonio , our local feed stores that carries usual animal feed and stuff has this cream called Nu-stock . for only about 15.00 its a large bottle of a yellow smelly cream that you just put on your dog (wash your dog first) and leave it alone for like 3 days then repeat as needed . but i works super good and super fast!


----------



## ehenry

performanceknls said:


> You can treat mange from home and here are a few ways to do it. for dosages pm me or post in the thread
> 
> You need to get some ivermectin from a feed store it will look like this or it could be another brand. It will range in price from 23-50 dollars depending on where you get it from. Because of the laws in the us the vets can only tell you to use it orally once a week. Studies have been done and in other countries it is given daily for 2-3 weeks. I have had success with advice from my vet off the books with using it every other day for 3 weeks. The dosage is 1/10 cc per 10lbs of body weight, if you can not calculate it by yourself then post her weight and I or someone else can do it for you. everything you need including syringes will be sold at the feed store or you can order them at lambert. It tastes horrible so I mix it with a little wet food and give it orally. It burns if you do it subQ so it is easiest to give it orally.
> 
> Ivermectin Injectable, 50 ml - Wormer's - Lambert Vet Supply
> 
> Because your dog is so bad you need to also dip your dog
> You should dip your dog in prolate
> Prolate, 1 qt - Insecticides - Lambert Vet Supply
> 
> Prolate = topical insecticide for livestock
> 
> You can purchase at Prolate®/Lintox®-HD from Lambert Vet Supply
> 
> It is 1 ounce of Prolate to 1 gallon of water.
> Put into a spray bottle to spray on body
> Use a sponge to put around eyes, nose, mouth and private area.
> 
> 3 x a day for 2 weeks
> 2 x aday for 1 week
> 1 x aday for 1 week
> 
> You then simply spray down your dogs being careful not to get it in the eyes or mouth of you or your dog. You can also use the spray as a kennel spray to eliminate all mites located in the kennels, dog runs, dog houses, or other sleeping areas. Not to mention also you house if the dog is in the house
> 
> The Prolate dip/spray works wonders on sarcoptic mites, ear mites, lice, and even ticks
> 
> Then your dog should be on antibiotics because of the skin infection that is going on from scratching. You should put her on Cephalexin you can get it without a prescription it is called fish flex. It is the exact same medication just bottled for fish use, it really is a scam who they do that!
> You will give her 1 pill 2x a day and I would do it for 14 days because she is so bad. How much does she weigh again? I need to make sure the dosage is right but get the 250 mg pills they are cheaper and good to keep on hand anyway.
> Fish Flex, 250 mg Cephalexin x 100 Capsules, Non-prescription - Non Prescription - Lambert Vet Supply
> 
> Next for her itching you can help her by giving her Benadryl. You will give her 1-2mg per 1 pound of body weight. The pills you buy at the store are normally 25mg pills so if she weighs 40 lbs you can give her 50mg which is two pills. You can give this 2 times a day and the reason it helps is because the body releases histamines into the system when they scratch the skin like that. ( It is more technical than that but you get the point) Benadryl helps with the itching for Mange while they are going threw the healing process.
> 
> Mange is an immune system issues so you need to build the immune system back up so do not give her anything like steroids or vaccines while she is recovering. Those will weaken her immune system and make recover longer.
> 
> I have cured many dogs with mange and some as bad as your girl, it just takes time and you have to be dedicated to the treatment. In about 2 weeks you should see some improvement and in 4 week the improvement will be really noticeable but it takes time and you can't skip a treatment. good luck and let us know if you need more help.
> ps you can buy all this at one place and save your self hundred of dollars vs letting the vet treat but if at anytime you think the vet needs to see your dog then take them. Follow the dosages carefully and you should be fine.


Hi,
I am going to treat my dog with ivermectin. The brand is ivomec plus and it is 1% ivermectin and 10% cloruslon in a sterile solution. The package says it's not for dogs...but a lot of the info on the internet says this is what is used to treat mange in dogs???? I don't want to use it if it's the wrong type of ivermectin. If it's okay to use, I don't know how much to give him. He is 65 lbs. Can anyone help? 
Thanks!


----------



## performanceknls

Take it back (if you can) and get the regular Ivermectin 1% injectable
The plus stands for Cloruslon which is not what you want to give dogs in that high dosage you need for mites. Cloruslon is for liver fluke worms and I would not recommend giving it to your dog. Regular Ivomec or buy the cheaper non name brand 1% ivermectin is what you need. Let me look up the dosage just a sec....


----------



## performanceknls

Dosage is 1/10 cc per pound so for a 65lbs dog it's .65cc's how bad is the mange? That way I can tell you how often to give it. thanks


----------



## FourLeggedFriend

Hey guys is this thread still active by any chance? Hope so! I came across this thread typing "Pit bulls mange not going away" and wow I must say you guys all seem very well educated and experienced with this condition. Im going to go ahead and explain my situation in hopes that it still indeed is active, if not ill just post elsewhere. My blue nose Bruiser is now 1 years old, and is aghhh roughly around 65lbs. I discovered his mange when he was about 2 months old when I began finding these little pimple/papules that id scratch off his finding them in either groups on his kneck, belly, sides, and even on his for head. When id remove the scab from scrapping it it would be a deep hollow hole, thats when i freaked out knowing something is burrowing in my dog!!! took him to the vet and after two skin scrappings finally they confirmed it to me Sarcoptic Mange. They gave me an antibiotic Ivermectin susp. to give to him daily at .5ml once a day for one month. slowly sure enough it began to go away. after that month I thought it was all gone, but to my suprise, it came back, and came back a bit harder this time. They gave me the same medication again, also with dips once every other week. His mange THIS TIME seemed to be gone. done, dealt with, but my girl that works at the vet suggested another month on ivermectin, so we did, and god all the bumps, hair spots that were missing cleared up completly! coat looked amazing! let alone he seemed to be so much happier and full of energy. well its now been about a month since his last dosage, and god dam.... its come back again, and this time hes got the bumps on his body (you can see the hair the protrudes) in each spot, and hes began his itching. Whats going on? why cant i cure my man bruiser!? I cant afford all those vet. bills so im going to try and order the meds/supplies from the web u mentioned, but is there any suggestions you may have or anyone may have in particular for his past history in consideration? i believe hes somewhere around 65lbs but i can take him to a scale soon to second that. ANY HELP AND SUGGESTIONS AS FAR AS HOW I CAN STOP THIS!! would be so much appreciated, and not only by me! BRUISER! Heres a photo of my little guy when i first got him so itll touch your hearts lol! 
he was abouutttt ehh id say, first month of having him here, adopted him at 8 weeks so... 


and heres a photo of him about 3 months ago, so almost 10 months old. clear coat.


thanks a lot guys for reading. Hope to hear from yall soon. take care.


----------



## FourLeggedFriend

hmm no photo's lets try this.


----------



## FourLeggedFriend

one funny ass one :









BWAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## FourLeggedFriend

sorry left these out...









^first 10 minutes with of picking him up.. lookin over at me "pop?" haha btw I forgot to mention, I got mange from him a few times now.. doesnt last more than 2 days, nut acts as if its pretty much a case of hives..is the best way to describe it... no bigi though...


----------



## bondslove

*Mange treatment*

I am following the prolate treatment for mange you posted. Is there anything I can put on her skin to help with the excessive dryness? Her skin is very dry!! I think this is part of the reason for her hair not coming back in. I treated her previously with new stock it did help but not completely, any suggestions?


----------



## bondslove

*Prolate treatment?*

Ok so I received the prolate today and I am getting ready to start the treatment. If I did her before beginning the spray treatment, how much prolate do I put in the dip?


----------



## bondslove

Ok so I am getting ready to start treatment with the prolate, I just received it. If I am to dip her first how much prolate do I put in the dip. Is it the same still one oz to a gallon?


----------



## surfer

WOW!!! FREAKING!!!!!!!!! WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

this should be out front and center..............

i dont know if i could remember everything in order, 
but i'd love to have somewhere to 'click' or be able to tell someone else to 'click' for that information.

you might not think its that valuble

until.........you get one to get mange.

i knew about ivermectin curing it tho.


----------



## ames

bondslove said:


> I am following the prolate treatment for mange you posted. Is there anything I can put on her skin to help with the excessive dryness? Her skin is very dry!! I think this is part of the reason for her hair not coming back in. I treated her previously with new stock it did help but not completely, any suggestions?


Bee pollen works wonders for skin. As well as fish oil or coconut oil. Fish didn't work as well for me as bee pollen has.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Soul

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this but we also did oatmeal baths in between the dips and along with the antibiotics to help with the itching. Only problem is they will want to drink the oatmeal water.


----------



## Kumi's Mama

Thank you for this post. I car across this site looking for help for my little rescued pit puppy.


----------



## magetro

*Treating Mange on a 4/5 month old pitbull*

Hello... I am so glad to have found this thread. My rescue puppy seems to have mange. I've been searching the internet and based on his symptoms and appearance of the areas it has to be mange. He had a small area near the top of his left back leg that is growing in size. It is pink and the hair has fallen out. He is constantly scratching it and nibbling at it. It now looks so irritated. I have found 2 more spots --one on his rear (near his tail) about the size of a quarter and one behind his neck. His neck also appears pink and irritated. I have been giving him apple-cider vinegar baths but this provides relief for a day or two and that is it.

Can you tell me what the dose would be for a puppy this young? His weight is approximately 18-20 lbs I believe. I'm sorry that I can't be very accurate but we don't know too much about him. His first visit to the vet was last month. He got his first round of shots, a dewormer and a fecal test (results came back negative for parasites). His next appointment for Rabies shot and additional shots is 12/16th. I'd like start treating him asap. I can see that he is uncomfortable and I hate seeing him itchy like this.


----------



## BlueGirlSnow

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I was interested to see your website info but your links don't work :flush:


My 18wk old pup was diagnosed a few weeks ago and they are doing a dip 1 week and then injection the next week she's only had one treatment each she still is scratching but not as bad as before I just need her to have some relief but the links are not working can you please contact me

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luisc202

Here in Forida the humidity is high. I have a 1 1/2 yeard old Pitbull that has this from the symptoms i have been reading and i want to thank you for the wonderful information you have provided. I ordered all the things you describe in this thread. 


Thanks,
Luis


----------

